# Adult Swim is streaming Season 3 of Rick and Morty right now



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 2, 2017)

This is not a joke

http://www.adultswim.com/videos/streams


----------



## linuxares (Apr 2, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> This is not a joke
> 
> http://www.adultswim.com/videos/streams


It's on Usenet already. So pass.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 2, 2017)

linuxares said:


> It's on Usenet already. So pass.


Ok great. Another option to watch it. Its still worth mentioning to more people who are interested in seeing it.


----------



## CuriousTommy (Apr 2, 2017)

After watching that episode... Wow... that was crazy.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 2, 2017)

I want some Szechuan dipping sauce now


----------

